# Swordtail and Betta!



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if I can put a Betta(male) with a Swordtail veiltail(female) without them fighting


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Chris .. male bettas seems to fight alot its better if you put a tank divider . but im not sure


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can't count on it. It depends on the size tank, the amount of plants/decor, and the individual fish's personalities. Some people do it with no trouble, others have bettas shred the fins of tank mates or have bettas starved by fish that beat them to the food.


----------

